# MBTI Typing Based on Pictures (Visual Typing)



## GoldenRatio (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay, stolen directly from Enneagram forum here. I couldn't find one for Myers-Briggs typing, and its a great idea so here it is:



Hunger said:


> Since a picture paints a thousand words I believe visualization to be a good method to type a person. People see their selves, motivations, aspirations, relations & ideals in images. Everyone's has images that they catch onto or associate with. Banners, avatars, style, film, & art are all visual expressions of what is inside a person.
> 
> So on that note let's have an experiment. Post 5 images that you feel paint you as a person.


----------



## Anon317 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

This speaks to me as an ENTJ and my life in general. I have so many to chose from, but I love this images to death!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out my website of MBTI using the visual typing method:

MBTI Typings of Famous People

I haven't written any instructions or made any videos regarding visual typing, though hopefully, you can see the examples and learn to differentiate people yourself. You have to ask what makes someone introverted or extroverted? What traits to look for? The same goes for the other dichotomies, N/S, T/F, J/P


----------

